# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  Chuyển từ ký tự sang dạng file đồ họa

## dangban321

Mình đang có bt lớn là game trúc xanh , ban đầu viết chương trình dưới dạng ma trận 4x4 , với mỗi điểm ứng với 1 ký tự alpha được sắp xếp ngẫu nhiên , bây giờ muốn thay 16 ký tự đó bằng 16 file ảnh , tức là game lật hình , vậy cần phải chỉnh sửa thêm như thế nào . Mong sớm nhận đc sự góp ý của mọi người [IMG]http://forums.******************/images/smilies/smile.gif[/IMG]

Code



> #include<iostream.h> 
> 
> #include <algorithm> 
> 
> #include<ctype.h> 
> 
> #include<time.h> 
> 
> #include<windows.h>
> ...

----------

